# Hello from Texas!



## wdragon209 (May 16, 2015)

Hello, hello, hello! I've always enjoyed building and haunting, but my creativity skill is less than exciting. I'm hoping to learn a lot and meet some wonderful people!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, you have come to the right place.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, wd


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Tons of incredibly talented individuals here, and lots of experience!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well shoot....I guess I should throw my 2 cents in as well. Hi and Welcome to HF! *_


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Texas! Welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcomee to the forum!!


----------



## wilomena (Jul 20, 2014)

*Texas!*

Finally. Someone else in Texas.


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

Welcome from San Antonio


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

wilomena said:


> Finally. Someone else in Texas.


lol, you act like we're far and few between!
Welcome!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ton's of Texas Haunters. What part of Texas you in?


----------



## coolhalloweenlover (Jun 16, 2015)

hey man welcome to the site!


----------



## ally (Jul 6, 2015)

There is more from Texas yay I'm frI'm not the only one


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome,
Nope you are not alone. Lots of Texas people in here...including me.
Texas is big. What area are you from?


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

*Howdy!*

Yay! Another Texas Haunter!:devil:


----------

